# Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro, Spitfire Symphonic Strings Pro, or Something Else?



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello, I am new to composing but am looking to get a professional set of sound libraries that covers the basics for every section of the orchestra. These libraries should be enough to cover the basics of whatever symphonic music I want to make; over time, I plan to add more to sound libraries when/if I need something more specific to the piece I am writing. The sections needs to be _comprehensively_ covered, so that with the right engineering/mixing knowledge, it's possible to make the music sound indistinguishable from live record musicians to the laymen's ear. I would imagine this means the libraries need to have every single articulation possible, along with the an extensive mic selection. To my amateur knowledge, I need:

String
Woodwinds
Brass
Percussion

Currently, I own Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds Pro, Synchron-ized Dimension Brass, and Spitfire Symphonic Brass Pro. So I have those covered (I think). And I have pretty much settled on Berlin Percussion. And for the strings section, I own:

Hans Zimmer Strings
Synchron Strings I

...but it seems that all you more knowledgeable and experienced pro's on these forums suggest something else. I have read that the Spitfire Symphonic Strings are too unwieldy and hard to control, and I have read there are issues with legatos on the SSS. At this point in my composing journey, I am not experienced enough to know what to look out for or what will be important down the line (which articulations will be important, what is missing in a library, tech issues, etc). I can tell you that I don't necessarily want to make big bombastic scores, but I know even the most beautiful symphonies (that don't sound heavy and large) still often require large numbers of players.

I have seen Spitfire Chamber Strings praised here often, and was wondering if I should choose that library over SSS? Given that I already own HZS, would I be missing anything from SSS if I went with SCS? Obviously these libraries aren't going away, but I don't want to buy things I don't immediately _need_.

Or maybe there's something else entirely you think I would need that I haven't mentioned? Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the quick response! Yes I studied the VSL Libraries thoroughly, and I gotta say, to my dummy music brain, the quality seems a little lacking with the VSL stuff, with the exception of the pianos, which are gorgeous. Again maybe I'm just ignorant.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 21, 2021)

It's impossible to go wrong with Spitfire Chamber Strings, assuming you like the timbre of it. It's crazy comprehensive.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> VSL probably has one of the highest quality in the business, both in terms of their samples and their sample player  But the sound isn’t for everyone (same as with every other sample library producer out there btw.)
> 
> I like Spitfire‘s stuff much better too; it was only because you already have Synchron Strings I that I thought you liked VSL’s string sound.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! I read once that VSL's dry libraries are helpful for some composers. I assume it's because it allows you to control exactly how much reverb to add, which makes mixing it with other libraries easier, right?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 21, 2021)

The main problem with VSL's dry libraries is that they sound terribly flat and fake if you don't put a lot of work into placing them in an artificial space.

The other problem is that they still sound terribly flat and fake after you've done that.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The main problem with VSL's dry libraries is that they sound terribly flat and fake if you don't put a lot of work into placing them in an artificial space.
> 
> The other problem is that they still sound terribly flat and fake after you've done that.


Yes haha, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## HM_Music (Oct 21, 2021)

If you have SA Wood/brass pro, I think the price for SA Chaber strings will be even lower for you if you upgrade to https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-strings-edition-professional/

Being a beginner too, I got a Berlin Percussion and I don't like it much.
Of percussion, a lot of people like the Cinesamples CinePerc and it seems to be a good choice.
Personally, I really like ProjectSam TrueStrike1.

But the problem is different spaces, probably the best choice for u is https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-percussion/.

That way you will have all the instruments recorded in the same AIR Studios hall.

By the way SA Chamber Strings, for many are the favorites, it is a purchase that you will never regret.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> If you have SA Wood/brass pro, I think the price for SA Chaber strings will be even lower for you if you upgrade to https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-strings-edition-professional/
> 
> Being a beginner too, I got a Berlin Percussion and I don't like it much.
> Of percussion, a lot of people like the Cinesamples CinePerc and it seems to be a good choice.
> ...


Can I ask what you don't like about Berlin Percussion? They cover more instruments and the sampling seems meatier, if that makes any sense.


----------



## HM_Music (Oct 21, 2021)

This is partly a matter of taste, of course.
I remember I had trouble mixing this library.
I also didn't like the sound of celesta for example.
At the same time Cineperc offers much more choice for the same price.

As I said before, in my opinion to have the first complete set from one manufacturer is much better for a beginner.

Although Berlin Perc library is very high quality. Maybe just not for me.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 21, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The main problem with VSL's dry libraries is that they sound terribly flat and fake if you don't put a lot of work into placing them in an artificial space.
> 
> The other problem is that they still sound terribly flat and fake after you've done that.


The truth hurts, but it hurts so good.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> If you have SA Wood/brass pro, I think the price for SA Chaber strings will be even lower for you if you upgrade to https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-strings-edition-professional/
> 
> Being a beginner too, I got a Berlin Percussion and I don't like it much.
> Of percussion, a lot of people like the Cinesamples CinePerc and it seems to be a good choice.
> ...


CinePerc and True Strike are the two best I've ever used. I've found that trying to match sound with libraries from the same dev is moot once you find what you love and then become familiar with mixing and verb, eg I use CSS as my main and have Afflatus and Chamber Strings among (many) others for different flavours. In the end good music is the main thing.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> CinePerc and True Strike are the two best I've ever used. I've found that trying to match sound with libraries from the same dev is moot once you find what you love and then become familiar with mixing and verb, eg I use CSS as my main and have Afflatus and Chamber Strings among (many) others for different flavours. In the end good music is the main thing.


Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 22, 2021)

Why is this post in the Review section ?


----------



## Brendon V (Oct 23, 2021)

I think your best to go with SCS given the other libraries you have. Starting out you will find it alot easier to keep everything in the same room. Not to say that you shouldnt mix libraries or learn how to because sooner or later your going to need a specific sound from another library that the one your using doesnt have. I have a few different string libraries and I think SSS is a really great library. Its really no more or less unweildy then any other library once you get used to it. I tend to layer it with SCS alot, especially for the shorts to get a bit more definition or for divisi sections sometimes depending how in depth you want to get with a mockup, and the two libraries really complement each other. But if I had to choose I would start with SCS because as others have said its very versatile.


----------



## Jotto (Oct 23, 2021)

«Or maybe there's something else entirely you think I would need that I haven't mentioned?»

You need to trust your own instincts


----------



## Ben (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't forget that you'll get a crossgrade-discount from Synchron Strings I to Synchron Strings Pro, and if bought on our website you can return it within 14 days in case you are not happy with it!


----------



## Vik (Oct 23, 2021)

I have both SSS and SCS, and while they both are great on their own premises, SCS has a tendency to sound too thin at times (without layering), and SSS has a tendency to sound too large – in the sense that all the details triggered by each of the 16 violin 1s, 14 violin 2s etc disappear, because there are so many of them and because even with the close mics, recording in Air Studios often sound large-ish.

Of course, the sheer number of instruments is only one of several parameters which contributes to the 'largeness' and sense of detail that a string library has: Performance Samples Vista, for instance, which has 5 V1s, no V2s, 4 violas, 3 cellos and 3 basses sound, in several ways, much closer to what I'm looking for in a string library than SCS, even if it only has a couple of players more (plus a 3 V1 FFF overlay), and not as large as SSS.

Btw, I agree with Brendon that adding a layer of SCS to SSS adds definition to the SSS presets (and other libraries). You can also layer SCS with itself, as I have done in this short slightly edited improv:



I don't own Synchro Strings 1... nevertheless, based on demos and knowing what it can do, it has some benefits over SSS ans SCS, and could be exactly what you're looking for. It has more dynamic layers than SCS/SSS, and some IMO very useful preets, like the 'cantabile strings', and legatos with up to 8 dynamic layers.


----------

